# Old Reloaded Ammo Question



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

Guess the EX wasn't all bad, cleaning out our old house after ten years and found in the shed all my reloading equipment and rounds (thought for sure she got rid of them just for spite)

Question is how long are reloaded ammo good for?

Im nervous about shooting these rounds any help would be appreciated

Chris


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I ran across some 38 Special ammunition that I had reloaded to almost Magnum velocities back in the early 1980s. i loaded it up and it shot just fine.

As long as it has been kept cool and dry, it should be fine.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

A few weeks ago I fired some old .22-250 rounds that I reloaded maybe 30 years ago. Three different bullet weights. Two of the batches fired just fine. The third batch the case neck broke off of the first three rounds that I fired. I decided I would just pull those bullets and trash the cases. I guess you will just have to judge for yourself but most old ammo is just fine.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

It depends on how you stored them. If stored well ammo can last for many many decades.

I have some 1918 WW1 .45ACP ammo that will probably shoot. Along with many other old old rounds of ammo that have been stored well.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

shot some 80's and 90's stuff i loaded up back then all went off


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies

Im going to give the 357,s a try if ok might try 

the 270 mags.

Chris


----------

